# Relocation to silver coast



## LEZLEY222 (Sep 8, 2010)

We are looking to move out to portugal and are planning a visit around the silver coast area before the end of the month. Can anyone 
recommend some towns villages in that area, - preferably near the beach. What is the winter weather like in this area?

Thanks


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Lezley,
I live close to Nazare and can highly recommend the area, but i would say that, wouldn't I?
I would be more than happy to help you with any enquiries you may have. You are picking the right time to relocate as the Silver coast has always been great value, but there are many homes now reduced. I can even send you some details of homes available, for you to peruse before you come here, if any appeal, I can arrange for you to visit them.
Area's I would recommend, Nazare, Alcobaca, Aljubarota, Some outlying areas of Caldas da Rainha. You really would need to see for yourself though.
If you post a few more times, I will be able to send you a persoanl message on here and give you my telephone number and email address.
James


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi LEZLEY222

Good choice on the Silver coast. You may find that you will have lots of questions to ask. 

Two things that may help.

Write a list of all your want's and likes. Also a list of what you want to avoid.

Ever bit of information In Firefox just Bookmark the information you want to keep. Or with Internet Explorer use the Favourites.

Below is a link to the section with tips for home buyers.

you need to post three/four times before you can send a PM or receive one.

Good luck

Peter

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...s-living-portugal/17054-tips-home-buyers.html


----------



## Malc.S (Aug 10, 2010)

We too are looking to move out to the Silver Coast area. Following advice from this and other forums we intend to rent for about 6 months and see how it goes. The area we had in mind was around Aveiro - a bit further north I think. If there is anybody around there to offer advice about the location that would be great! Hope to head out in a month or so.


----------



## hurstc (Mar 14, 2010)

*Lourinha*

It depends on what type of place you are interested in. We went to Lourinha and fell in love with the area. We have a place in a small village called Seixal which is half way between the beach at praia Ariea Branca ( about 1.5 k ) and the town of Lourinha ( 2 km ). It is a very typical Portuguese area and we have not yet found any English people living near. However the locals are very friendly and have made us welcome. It is a very quiet area but in good weather the beach area fills up with people from Lisbon , wind-surfing etc.

Just be warned the Silver Coast being on the atlantic can develop a stiff breeze..or more..but it makes the hottest of days pleasant. We have not yet spent any winter months there but are trying October this year.

Carol


----------



## LEZLEY222 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Golf in the area*



silvers said:


> Hi Lezley,
> I live close to Nazare and can highly recommend the area, but i would say that, wouldn't I?
> I would be more than happy to help you with any enquiries you may have. You are picking the right time to relocate as the Silver coast has always been great value, but there are many homes now reduced. I can even send you some details of homes available, for you to peruse before you come here, if any appeal, I can arrange for you to visit them.
> Area's I would recommend, Nazare, Alcobaca, Aljubarota, Some outlying areas of Caldas da Rainha. You really would need to see for yourself though.
> ...


Hi James and thanks for getting back to me. My husband hopes to improve his golf once we move and wonders what facilities are in the area. Is club membership easy to get and is it expensive ?

TIA

Lesley


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Club membership is very easy to get. I don't play but I have lots of friends who do and would be delighted to introduce him and I know they would adopt him into their gang. I will try to find out what they pay. There are several courses on the Silver coast and they vary in price. I have been told that one in particular is quite expensive but that most of the others are less than UK prices.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Golf info, as promised. Golden Eagle course is €250 one off joining fee and €750 per year. This entitles you to unlimited play. Bom Succeso is around €1000 per year and the course is not as good. (according to my friend)


----------



## LEZLEY222 (Sep 8, 2010)

silvers said:


> Golf info, as promised. Golden Eagle course is €250 one off joining fee and €750 per year. This entitles you to unlimited play. Bom Succeso is around €1000 per year and the course is not as good. (according to my friend)


Many thanks indeed for that info. I have passed it on to Richard and he is going to check the courses out on line. He is grateful for your help.

All the best


Lesley


----------

